# Hello from TX



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2017)

Just wanted to say Hello from the great state of TX. 

To give you a little background i've been growing on and off for a while. I stopped cause of my wife, even though she new what i did, she didn't want me too cause of warrant concerns. About a year and half ago, she went to the Dr, we found out that she had MS and need sergury (sp) on her neck to fix a problem that night when she got out of the hospital, she kisses me and said that i could grow again so i started back up about a year ago. Yes i'm kinda old school about things cause i didn't have the support from other growers. I recently have on another board, and a friend on that board suggested that i come here. Maybe i can help and also maybe i can learn some new tricks. Cause of the weather we have i'm currently and inside and outside grower. To make sure i'm not joshing you, here is a couple of picks of my grow currently.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome Texan brethren.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2017)

Howdy..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU!


Thank you appreciate the welcome


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank ya kindly


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2017)

something new from the garden. Lately its been in the upper 70's lows in the upper 40's lower 50's, very low humidty. When the temps got started at this point i brought them out so Momma plant and her little sidekick get some refreshing sun and light wind in the leaves. 

pic1: is Momma plant, she's an unknown breed just fyi, she is female, she's been vegging for over 8weeks now, i've got pictures of her when she was an unknown sprout

pic2: that's the top of Momma plant, yes i know i need to pull clones off her, i just have cold feet 

pic3: is the new little one, unknown pheno type, definite indica strain, thats prolly it second week, first week in the sun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

I was wondering if a mod would or could move this thread to the outdoor section. I will be adding more of my style of growing over a period of time. Like to keep this as diary of sorts here. Please let me know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> Welcome Texan brethren.


WoW didn't realize there way any other Texans in the house


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Hey!


Hey, nice to meet you, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Wish I could grow outdoors. I have tomatoes out already though lol see if they will make it lol its gonna be kinda cold


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Wish I could grow outdoors. I have tomatoes out already though lol see if they will make it lol its gonna be kinda cold


I like the outdoors, tonight the kids are coming in tonight, gonna leave them under the lights and give them a good inspection before lights out. gonna be like that for a couple of days it seems. When its sunny and good tempts I like to leave them outside for the most part. temps in my area for the next 3 days 60's during the day lower 40's at night. At least till next week.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

So your an out door potted backyard gorrilla? Whew that's work!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll put pics up tomorrow while they are in the room.

speaking of any area I can look at for cloning, going from cutting to soil?

Ideas appreciated...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> So your an out door potted backyard gorrilla? Whew that's work!


it is, but its not as much as you think, I manage


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm also looking for more indoor as well, but I still like the outdoors, nothing beats the sun


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Buddy of mine was talking about growing up in the trees!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2017)

Hope he has a treehouse, I like taking walk about's myself with a couple of clones in my pack. I stopped that when I got married, really stopped that when she developed MS.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2017)

Like i said before i post up new pictures, brought them in last night and put them in the room that i made for them. Just to give you a little heads up about the room. Its a little place that I use for vegging/sprouting during the winter time, to get plant healthy, as it looks its 7 23w cfl rated at 100watts daylight 6500k, I also have drops to add in that same place for 4 13w cfl bulbs rated at 60watt 2700k that i can use for flowering. I currently use the place for as of this moment for vegging and sprouting, haven't done flowering at the moment. Dimensions are 3ft wide x 2ft deep x 7ft height, its a nice little hidden spot, the lighting is setup under a 12/12 timer. The room is built for less than $150. As you can tell i don't have 2 spots, so i have to rotate like a mofo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2017)

Welp she's been in flowering for the week now, according to this site i can't post pictures to show you, but she look beautiful. As soon as pictures are allowed i'll put up some


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2017)

Wish pictures were back up, i would put up some bud porn. she in here 3rd week of flowering, and looks beautiful


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2017)

3rd week flowering, going on the 4th, look of it i got 3 more weeks


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2017)

Tuesday she's be going into her 5th week of flowering


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2017)

okie dokie, well momma is in her 5th week of flowering, last weekend i decided to get my other new one and check it out. Come to find out its a GIRL, woohoo nother beautiful momma plant coming your way. As always i have no idea what the pheno type it is cause its from my bag o seed collection that i have. So last weekend i snapped a few pics of her. maybe you can help. Anywho first two picas are of the new little girl, the second pic has a bug on which didn't last very long cause a yellow jacket needed lunch. I counted the weeks she's been vegging it came to 8 , so i immediately put her in the 12/12 closet i have with the other momma plant i'm finishing thats her in the last picture. I'll get better pics of the while they are in the closet tonight to see if they are any problems, i know we had a very strong wind, and the day before i went to get the new little one we got and inch of rain, so the little one is very well watered by mother nature.

comments and concerns are always welcome


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks mighty fine to me. I've been book pressing the best looking fan leaf. Wax paper, lay the leaf out. I'm gonna frame a couple. 

Those have the beautiful sativa leaves.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks, when momma came out she was indica at first. I did one last year and she way pure sativa, those leaves you would have prolly drooled over Think i still have a picture of her as well.


----------



## AliCakes (Mar 8, 2017)

Howdy Budman! I'm a fellow Texan, also just getting back into growing. Good luck on growing outdoors. My husband and I hid 15 plants on family property near Lake Tawakoni a few years back. It took the game warden about 3 weeks to find them on 260+ acres of private property. I hope your gorilla grow is more successful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Howdy Budman! I'm a fellow Texan, also just getting back into growing. Good luck on growing outdoors. My husband and I hid 15 plants on family property near Lake Tawakoni a few years back. It took the game warden about 3 weeks to find them on 260+ acres of private property. I hope your gorilla grow is more successful.


Hey Fellow Texan, thanks for stopping by. I did gorilla for a very long time, i pulled back cause i couldn't remember where i put my plants at. Course back then i didn't have gps or any crap like that. So i start doing small grows in around the house, before i got married you can say i had a number of plants around so to speak, but i had to quit unfortunately cause my future wife had court problems and i didn't want her to get in more trouble. Bout 2 yrs ago she had medical problems, we discovered she had MS, at that time i told her what i use to do, she looked at me and asked if cannabis would help her with her condition so we started doing a little research and come to find out it does help. So when she found that out she asked to start up again but want me to keep it small, i told her i could do that no worries. So with a limited budget this is what i came up with. I usually rotate 2 to 3 plants sometimes i push 4, usually start them inside when they get there first leaves move them to the god given sun for a time and them move them again into the flowering room which i set up, and here is the product that i'm growing. Meanwhile the cannabis i have been growing has been helping her MS.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2017)

so speaking of, here is a little update from the flowering room, all drooling must have towels in hand please.....just kidding

Welp the first 4 pics are of the momma plant she's going into her 5th week of flowering, now keep in mind, i have not added any nutes to the grow, all i have done is water it, keep lights on it, and the fan on it...every once in a while i'll take my spray bottle and spray with airrated water. I wanted my major factor in the soils i make.

last pic is the new little one i brought in after being outside for a while, its a little wind battered, and got stuck in a thunderstorm so it might be a little over watered, but i moved it into the flowering room after i found out its a girl, she doesn't look to bad and has liked the room.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2017)

guess its almost time to use my redneck pots, woohoo., wonder if i should make a thread somewhere, showing them. Great for outside growers, using one right now i made for my wife, she's got squash in it, and my home made soil, and its going nutz...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2017)

Took these last night, been going round and round with a spider, that white little bastard, anywho..........going on the 7th week of flowering as of tuesday, she startting to shed her leaves, tell me she getting ready to be done, thinking when it hits the 8th, notice if i get close to the pictures with my camera, the trichs are starting to get cloudy, still need a scope to verify though


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 20, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Hope he has a treehouse, I like taking walk about's myself with a couple of clones in my pack. I stopped that when I got married, really stopped that when she developed MS.


could you let me know what kind of growlight bulbs those are and where to get those single spiral bulbs what are they called/ do you start the seed in small paper cup with drainage hole then transplant into large pot or do you just plant the seed in wet dirt in the large pot?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> could you let me know what kind of growlight bulbs those are and where to get those single spiral bulbs what are they called/ do you start the seed in small paper cup with drainage hole then transplant into large pot or do you just plant the seed in wet dirt in the large pot?


Hey Kevin, thanks for stopping by.

The answer to your question is those are standard everyday cfl bulbs, you can find them at your local grocery store, also Home Depot, Lowes etc. What i looked for when i went looking for them was it kelvin light that it emites, that's the color of light that it provides. One set that i have is for the veg side that the blue spectrum, 6500k sunlight 100watt cfl, actually wattage is ranged between 23-26watt. The other i use is in the red spectrum thats the 2700k, these are 60watt on the box, 13-14watt actually. These number are actually put on the box if you look at them you can buy them from 4pk of about $10buck, to a 6pk which i've seen at $20.

I don't use paper cups, even though i can, but i was lucky enough to be browsing a nusery, and i cam across what they call seedling pots, they are about the size of your hand, and have plenty of holes on the bottom, i use those, and then pot up or as needed, surprisingly i can keep the seedling in those for about 3 nodes up, till i have to replant to the final place, veg them for a little longer in there final hole, then switch to flowering and go from there. The cool thing about those little pots, is that they are reusable.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey Kevin, thanks for stopping by.
> 
> The answer to your question is those are standard everyday cfl bulbs, you can find them at your local grocery store, also Home Depot, Lowes etc. What i looked for when i went looking for them was it kelvin light that it emites, that's the color of light that it provides. One set that i have is for the veg side that the blue spectrum, 6500k sunlight 100watt cfl, actually wattage is ranged between 23-26watt. The other i use is in the red spectrum thats the 2700k, these are 60watt on the box, 13-14watt actually. These number are actually put on the box if you look at them you can buy them from 4pk of about $10buck, to a 6pk which i've seen at $20.
> 
> I don't use paper cups, even though i can, but i was lucky enough to be browsing a nusery, and i cam across what they call seedling pots, they are about the size of your hand, and have plenty of holes on the bottom, i use those, and then pot up or as needed, surprisingly i can keep the seedling in those for about 3 nodes up, till i have to replant to the final place, veg them for a little longer in there final hole, then switch to flowering and go from there. The cool thing about those little pots, is that they are reusable.


when would be a good time to plant can u plant a seed in one of the seedling pots? Where do they sell seedling pots and do u then need to dig or transplant or just bury the seedling pot in a large container pot so it would be way easier it would be useful I smoked today bomb weed and got my new dope skateboard stolen earlier it was terrible i'm going to santa Monica and north hollywood, east hollywood, sherman oaks they are shutting down the streets for cars so skateboarders and bikers can ride on the streets starting in Little Tokyo where theres a Japanese museum i went to last year it was bomb.^^^


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> when would be a good time to plant can u plant a seed in one of the seedling pots? Where do they sell seedling pots and do u then need to dig or transplant or just bury the seedling pot in a large container pot so it would be way easier it would be useful I smoked today bomb weed and got my new dope skateboard stolen earlier it was terrible i'm going to santa Monica and north hollywood, east hollywood, sherman oaks they are shutting down the streets for cars so skateboarders and bikers can ride on the streets starting in Little Tokyo where theres a Japanese museum i went to last year it was bomb.^^^


really any time you wish, if you can't find seedling pots you can use the old method of the red cups, buys a pack of red cup, pack is usually a couple of bucks, come home, grab a pair of sissors and a pocket knife. The pocket knife cut a ho,le it the bottom, and with the sissors cut out 4 corners in the cups. There you have you seedling pot, street style...lol. You can use the same cup for transplant too, just fyi.....basically cut the sides a little and the bottom out, you can slip it in you final pot for replanting. Dunno how many times i've done that method...lol


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> really any time you wish, if you can't find seedling pots you can use the old method of the red cups, buys a pack of red cup, pack is usually a couple of bucks, come home, grab a pair of sissors and a pocket knife. The pocket knife cut a ho,le it the bottom, and with the sissors cut out 4 corners in the cups. There you have you seedling pot, street style...lol. You can use the same cup for transplant too, just fyi.....basically cut the sides a little and the bottom out, you can slip it in you final pot for replanting. Dunno how many times i've done that method...lol


what do u mean cut out 4 corners in the cups if its round


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Looks mighty fine to me. I've been book pressing the best looking fan leaf. Wax paper, lay the leaf out. I'm gonna frame a couple.
> 
> Those have the beautiful sativa leaves.


Laguna beach and Laguna Hills are where I want to grow outdoors on top of roof for full sun huge pots i'm looking for more seeds I just have 2 on my table ^^^


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> Laguna beach and Laguna Hills are where I want to grow outdoors on top of roof for full sun huge pots i'm looking for more seeds I just have 2 on my table ^^^



Black velvet background. In a white frame. Leaf in the center. I have to wonder if Hobby Lobby knows what I doing with their stuff. Personally, I don't think they care...


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Respect Budman. Side talk.

You need to get a party balloon kit. The one with a helium tank. You know, the kids party stuff kit they sell at Wal-Mart. Put five seeds in each balloon. Tie it off and cut it loose. Then watch it float. It'll pop somewhere....Lolololol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> what do u mean cut out 4 corners in the cups if its round


Think of this way, take the cup, draw and "X" on it, the point are the 4 corners where you cut with the sisscors and the center of the "x" is where you put the knife at...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Respect Budman. Side talk.
> 
> You need to get a party balloon kit. The one with a helium tank. You know, the kids party stuff kit they sell at Wal-Mart. Put five seeds in each balloon. Tie it off and cut it loose. Then watch it float. It'll pop somewhere....Lolololol.


that's true knowing my luck it would prolly pop in ex wife yard, actually thinkin of it, if it did, would been a great, great day in Budmans life...hahaha


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> you
> 
> 
> that's true knowing my luck it would prolly *pop in ex wife yard, *actually thinkin of it, if it did, would been a great, great day in Budmans life...hahaha



yes, Yes, YES...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

ah just remembered its watering and inspection day for the ol girl. Might even pop some new beans in, funny thing is i have so many which ones am i gonna use...lol.....tha pain the agaony of deciding, owe well

show ya what i mean tomorrow


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey Kevin, thanks for stopping by.
> 
> The answer to your question is those are standard everyday cfl bulbs, you can find them at your local grocery store, also Home Depot, Lowes etc. What i looked for when i went looking for them was it kelvin light that it emites, that's the color of light that it provides. One set that i have is for the veg side that the blue spectrum, 6500k sunlight 100watt cfl, actually wattage is ranged between 23-26watt. The other i use is in the red spectrum thats the 2700k, these are 60watt on the box, 13-14watt actually. These number are actually put on the box if you look at them you can buy them from 4pk of about $10buck, to a 6pk which i've seen at $20.
> 
> I don't use paper cups, even though i can, but i was lucky enough to be browsing a nusery, and i cam across what they call seedling pots, they are about the size of your hand, and have plenty of holes on the bottom, i use those, and then pot up or as needed, surprisingly i can keep the seedling in those for about 3 nodes up, till i have to replant to the final place, veg them for a little longer in there final hole, then switch to flowering and go from there. The cool thing about those little pots, is that they are reusable.


800) 772-1213


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Respect Budman. Side talk.
> 
> You need to get a party balloon kit. The one with a helium tank. You know, the kids party stuff kit they sell at Wal-Mart. Put five seeds in each balloon. Tie it off and cut it loose. Then watch it float. It'll pop somewhere....Lolololol.


Think i'm gonna need a lot of ballons...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok little update here, Its the start of the 7th week of flowering, she getting close, so i switch over and i'm just giving her water. Can't wait for 8th gen, she smells great. Think in the start of the 8th week, i'm take a sample and dry it out to she how she smokes, my wife is estatic, had to give her some of my shake/kief last night from my 7th gen stash.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2017)

ok here are my seedling pots, i found these in a nusery, the lady was nice enough to sell me 6 of them for .50 each. I love using these, i can usually veg for about 3 to 4 nodes up before i replant in there final space.


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking good budman.Keep up the dirty work!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

figured I would come in an update my journal a bit. She getting into crunch time. She'll be starting he 8th week this Tuesday. She is swelling cause I can feel the weight of the stems and the main cola. I know its close, ever so close. Now the remaining question is do I let her go through her 8th week chooping her not this weekend coming up or the weekend following. By the picture it seems that the trich are cloudy, could get in close cause I don't have a scope to look correctly.

enjoy, happy growing


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think of this way, take the cup, draw and "X" on it, the point are the 4 corners where you cut with the sisscors and the center of the "x" is where you put the knife at...


hahahaha IamTheCheeseGodz, Legion y generic watch the movie Withnail and I its funny as heLL


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think i'm gonna need a lot of ballons...lol
> View attachment 3911117


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think i'm gonna need a lot of ballons...lol
> View attachment 3911117


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think of this way, take the cup, draw and "X" on it, the point are the 4 corners where you cut with the sisscors and the center of the "x" is where you put the knife at...


Gotta love your avy


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Gotta love your avy


yeppers that I do, honestly didn't even think she would do it for me. Surprised the piss out of me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yeppers that I do, honestly didn't even think she would do it for me. Surprised the piss out of me


Hey dude bet ya caught a boner but yea she was cool for that


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3914285


hahaha I remember that fucker in the new, break into womens houses to tickle there butt hole and leave. Freaking guy looks like he hasn't put that crack pipe down for days...


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3914285


Thats funny i remember that shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hey dude bet ya caught a boner but yea she was cool for that


think the most cool thing, is I got the international sign of goodwill, or she was showing me I was number 1


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hahaha I remember that fucker in the new, break into womens houses to tickle there butt hole and leave. Freaking guy looks like he hasn't put that crack pipe down for days...


Think he wasent just doing females ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think he wasent just doing females ha ha


eek now that was a bad mental image


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

That's what y'all do... just go around tickling buttholes all day.


Fuckin Texans


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's what y'all do... just go around tickling buttholes all day.
> 
> 
> Fuckin Texans


Yup we just love it straight tx style play get tha taint


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yup we just love it straight tx style play get tha taint


Then I bet you'd have a hay day with this scene


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Then I bet you;d have a hay day with this scene


trying to show us what your dreaming about?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> trying to show us what your dreaming about?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

That's looks like a bunch of guy from Texas a&m


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Then I bet you'd have a hay day with this scene


Wtf if they were cowgirls that be diffrent ahaaaa no sir not this whiteboy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


hey why does the guy in the center look like you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hey why does the guy in the center look like you


Why does the guy grabbing the dick look like you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why does the guy grabbing the dick look like you?


Dude I'm not the one with the smile on my face...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude I'm not the one with the smile on my face...lol


You can't smile. It looks like you have a mouth full of jizz and a handful of dick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Wtf how do you guys find this stuff


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

gotta love trash talk...


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta love trash talk...


Yup i like my girls white and trashy


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm wonder the same, where in the fuck do you guys find this shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yup i like my girls white and trashy


me and u both, lady on the outside and a slut in the bed room


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

I just googled #1 thing about Texas and all this gay stuff popped up.


Kinda let's you know something about you Texas boys... 


Ijs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> me and u both, lady on the outside and a slut in the bed room


Bro thats so me ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Think after this grow, its time to go gulf fishing, cold six pack, and a bikini clad woman......chopping/drying soon


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think after this grow, its time to go gulf fishing, cold six pack, and a bikini clad woman......chopping/drying soon


Yup i live 10 min from beach gota love it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think after this grow, its time to go gulf fishing, cold six pack, and a bikini clad woman......chopping/drying soon


How are they looking? Got any pics of your grow? How many weeks are you at and have you been checking trichs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

take a peak


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> take a peak


Not too shabby. Don't rush it though, let it ripen up and you'll be happy. I like to go for 10% amber, mostly cloudy, and only a little bit of clear trichs when I chop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

she looks good, 8th week will start tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Not too shabby. Don't rush it though, let it ripen up and you'll be happy. I like to go for 10% amber, mostly cloudy, and only a little bit of clear trichs when I chop.


I know I don't wanna push it, tryingto decide to let it go into its 9th week then chop during the week and wash or to do it before during week 8, really don't have any way to ck trichs, need to change that in future, and I'm gonna revamp the closet a little


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> take a peak


What strain is that ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> I know I don't wanna push it, tryingto decide to let it go into its 9th week then chop during the week and wash or to do it before during week 8, really don't have any way to ck trichs, need to change that in future, and I'm gonna revamp the closet a little


https://www.amazon.com/Toch-Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Jewelers/dp/B01APAKI2O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490645828&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=30x+magnifier+with+light&psc=1
Less than $9


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What strain is that ?


its from a bag of seeds that I got, so its a mysterious pheno, got another bag with 6 seeds left, and another big bag full of seeds too, that I just got


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Toch-Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Jewelers/dp/B01APAKI2O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490645828&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=30x+magnifier+with+light&psc=1
> Less than $9


that's on my next pick up, doing this one unfortunately by the seat of my pants, from pictures I've taken, she's bulked up already, if I get close in the picture, most of the trichs seem cloudy, then again it could be the pot smoke and the 6 pack


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

What kinda lamp is it under ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What kinda lamp is it under ?


all cfl bulb, all added up it about 150watts + or -, combination of blue spec and red spec


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

So, for the record I was just fucking with y'all. I'm from Texas too that's why I had to haze y'all a bit. Lol and I'm about to pour my 1st beer right now. 



Buuuuuuuurp


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> all cfl bulb, all added up it about 150watts + or -, combination of blue spec and red spec


Yea i use them for veg there good for that 600 hps for flower i bring in a pound evreytime


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, for the record I was just fucking with y'all. I'm from Texas too that's why I had to haze y'all a bit. Lol and I'm about to pour my 1st beer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuuurp


Yea that cool what would riu be with out all the crazy talk


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, for the record I was just fucking with y'all. I'm from Texas too that's why I had to haze y'all a bit. Lol and I'm about to pour my 1st beer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuuurp


Its all good bro, little trash talk, wouldn't be RUI if there wasn't

side note: pepper dear jerky I got is pretty good


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Its all good bro, little trash talk, wouldn't be RUI if there wasn't
> 
> side note: pepper dear jerky I got is pretty good


Love deer jerkey


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Love deer jerkey


the stuff kicks butt, had some wild pig jerky over the weekend it wasn't bad either


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3914309


Classic!!!
Don't be hatin' on my steers!!

What's up man?!I quit drinking alcohol so chug one for me...i gotta admit though Texas can be a fucked up place


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 27, 2017)

But i love it!!!!........
Cuz i got some GG and some afghan kush


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, for the record I was just fucking with y'all. I'm from Texas too that's why I had to haze y'all a bit. Lol and I'm about to pour my 1st beer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuuurp



I'd be right behind you in a couple of hours...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

B166ER420 said:


> But i love it!!!!........View attachment 3914336
> Cuz i got some GG and some afghan kush


the first part of the picture looks like my 7gen stuff I grew last time, this will be my 8th gen stuff


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> the first part of the picture looks like my 7gen stuff I grew last time, this will be my 8th gen stuff


You been frowing that strain a min huh she perrty dank


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, for the record I was just fucking with y'all. I'm from Texas too that's why I had to haze y'all a bit. Lol and I'm about to pour my 1st beer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuuurp


Flaccid greasy horse cock


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You been frowing that strain a min huh she perrty dank



yep I am, seems like this strain is gonna be a good one, just by the weight and the smell. My wife is jumping up and down, she told me this weekend she wanted the be the taste tester for it. She's been hitting my 7th gen for her leg spazms and her MS.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yep I am, seems like this strain is gonna be a good one, just by the weight and the smell. My wife is jumping up and down, she told me this weekend she wanted the be the taste tester for it. She's been hitting my 7th gen for her leg spazms and her MS.


Sounds good hope it helps her


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sounds good hope it helps her


it does, she actually kinda surprised too. Even her Dr is surprised as well, since we told him in confidence. Course I knew what it would do for her in the beginning.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> it does, she actually kinda surprised too. Even her Dr is surprised as well, since we told him in confidence. Course I knew what it would do for her in the beginning.


How did the doc react ? Well ya mj helps quite a few illness that forshure


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Flaccid greasy horse cock


Is that your favorite?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that your favorite?


Yup, pay this Hispanic feller a few bucks a go! Horse cum and horlitos....mmmm


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol


Your a texass boi! You should know what that sour cream sauce is really about by now. 

On the realz though...best Mexican food and burger$...TX baby...I've lived in AZ and Cali too so I know! It's that beef boi


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok so I have a question for you Texas fucks.



How many Dallas Cowboys fans?


And be careful, your answer will decide if I like you or not....




Go!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How did the doc react ? Well ya mj helps quite a few illness that forshure


Think the doc was more surprised than she was when she first tried it. He told me in confidence, does help with a lot of the illness she has, he said it won't stop it, but it will make her anxiety go away, the aches and pains, and spazms have mostly subsided, he walking is still a problem but we think its because of the illness. I've been doing research on different strain, think I might have found one that might work, we are still trying different stuff and I got a bag full of seeds.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 27, 2017)

All I'll say is that they had a good team this last season....I'm might actually keep up with this season.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok so I have a question for you Texas fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know I love the Cowboys in the 90's but when Jerry Jones started micro managing the team, they sucked hard, don't even know what this rookie QB is gonna be like, good in the beginning but later in the years, he's gonna he a EH!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been a die hard fan since forever. And that won't change! They are my team and I'm no fair weather fan.

But I do feel like we will be contenders this year!


Go Cowboys!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Think the doc was more surprised than she was when she first tried it. He told me in confidence, does help with a lot of the illness she has, he said it won't stop it, but it will make her anxiety go away, the aches and pains, and spazms have mostly subsided, he walking is still a problem but we think its because of the illness. I've been doing research on different strain, think I might have found one that might work, we are still trying different stuff and I got a bag full of seeds.


Yea thats great research is good i may help you with that there are some good ones out there


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been a die hard fan since forever. And that won't change! They are my team and I'm no fair weather fan.
> 
> But I do feel like we will be contenders this year!
> 
> ...


Grew up watching them guess i havent been paying attention cause i diddent know they were back


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea thats great research is good i may help you with that there are some good ones out there


.
I have found a few.....

still working on my mil to one shot an Indicus Ruduralis.......think I've only grown one in my years. Should have kept that one for breeding, eh so the years have flown by...


----------



## throwdo (Mar 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> .
> I have found a few.....
> 
> still working on my mil to one shot an Indicus Ruduralis.......think I've only grown one in my years. Should have kept that one for breeding, eh so the years have flown by...


Yea the years have a way of flying buy thats for shure ,evreybody has made the mistake of throwing a great cut away i had a 707 headband that i would just open the jar to smell that sour tones loved it sorry i killed her


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 28, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


>


I took that photograph in Laguna Beach, orange county, southern california I'm a photographer and a painter pintura, she is my best friend she's German born in Neuremberg.^^^I planted 1 seed of AcapuLco gold Feminized this morning its under a light now, dont smoke the deviLs Lettuce its too sad LoL eggroLLz, IamTheCheeseGodz, reaL civiLized Like, I have a job interview at USA gasoline at 11 in Laguna and wahoos fish taco y mcdonalds on thursday y Michaels artist store, I got a ton of guns and beer Just kiddin' I only shot a rifle once like 36 times outdoors at the desert china lake, ridgecrest the desert it was an old 1902 automatic made in Germany from World war I wood and metal it was a grease-gun M3 Mauser LOL www.kcrw.com www.joerogan.net ^^^my emaiL address is: [email protected]


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 28, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> .
> I have found a few.....
> 
> still working on my mil to one shot an Indicus Ruduralis.......think I've only grown one in my years. Should have kept that one for breeding, eh so the years have flown by...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2017)

Here she is starting her 8th week of flowering, trichs are coming in good and solid now. Got a jeweler loop coming so I can really ck them closely. Hopefully it will come in soon. Well she had her inspection and watering last night. All I'm watering with is standard h2o from the tap right now, no nutes.....surprisingly I haven't used any nutes in the grow...which is killer, guess my soil works for the most part. I know I still got a little time left to go cause I found something, show you in the pic I took last night

The first 3 pics are the main bud sites and the cola, they are filling out nicely and gain weight which is even better

now the 4th pic, its another bud site coming in down along the branch, its about 3 to 4 nodes down from the main bud site, and its a beautiful flower, it also has some nice trichs coming in on it too, that kinda tell me its still go a little more time on her, my question is how long.....hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smokin away (Mar 31, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Just wanted to say Hello from the great state of TX.
> 
> Hey, I just wanted to let you know what happened to me in TX. Cops spotted a plant on the fenced lot I was residing from the place next door. They said it was over four z so they popped me for Felony poss. Took my trailer and storage in exchange for freedom. Paid a Attorney to get off too. If you grow there I would definitely try an inside grow. I lived more than half my life there and have since moved to another State. Don't miss it one bit especially the traffic and crappy drivers there. Be warry my friend and make sure you have less than 2z or face heavy legal isusses.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey @smokin away thank for stopping by and the update. Sorry to what happened to you mate, that sucks you went through that bro.

I've got to admit, I've been lucky over the years. I mean real lucky, the knock on wood kind. I'm lucky enough to live on property where my next door neighbor is at least 1 acre away, I'm also lucky enough that I don't make a big seen about what I'm doing too. I've also limited myself to 1 to 2 plants a year figure for legal issues, its also for personal use cause I have back problems and my wife has MS. I smoke a little bit every night, she smokes only when she has too. Trust me right now with the weather we are having I wish I had others out in the sun cause its perfect vegging weather right now.

Also keep in mind a lot of cities are now trying to de-criminalize cannabis too. Houston's DA has already started the trend, I know San Antonio is following suit, and Austin is also following suit through reports I've gotten. Texas is on its path, when its a whole different story.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

would you mind tellin me where you got that quote at????


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2017)

Welp today is the day, she hit her 9th week of flowering. She looks great and I'm rather impressed of my soil its lasted all the way through. Also big guy here got a new toy, thinking from what I'm seeing clear to cloudy right now, that seems to tell me bout nother week or this weekend for chop time only time will tell. Welp then let me get to the pictures then.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2017)

Welp the above pictures look great, yes I've been fighting a spider, and no its not spider mites. Those are a bitch.
Anywho here are the new toy pics...I'm thinkin clear the cloudy maybe a better eye, since I'm kinda new at using this new toy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2017)

Gotta love inspection and watering day, she's turning out real good, this 8th gen is working out. Rather surprised that my soil actually working all the way through.. Gotta love the cfl power, maybe not a quick, but still gonna be a good harvest. Figure after this, get it to the drying, washing area. Gotta a few tweeks to the closet to do before I do the next round.. Frosty goodness.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2017)

I'M looking at the girl and wondering why the hell I didn't take clones from her. Come to think of it, I don't know how to take clones at all. I've always seen it, just never done it. Hmmmm. Something else I need to learn.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 9, 2017)

Getting super-hazed.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2017)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Getting super-hazed.....


yeah its like that for semi-noobs to a site. They don't know you for shit and trying to get to know you and what your about.. Its a process that every new comer has to go through, unfortunately


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2017)

ok today is the day, she went into her 10th week of flowering. Damn one of the best I've done in a while, now only time will tell. She's big and beautiful. Even got some eye loop shots too....

from the looks from my eyes, I'm seeing more cloudy than clear, course someone else on this site could see something else, that I might be missing.....here we go


----------

